# Introduction... and thanks!!



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi All

I just wanted to say how indescribably relieved I feel to have found this website! I am a 30 year old girl, who has had what I now know as DP for as long as she can remember. I got bullied at school - not severely I realise looking back on it now - but I never knew how to deal with it. So I remember consciously building a bubble around myself to detach myself from the real world.

And now, 19 years odd years later, the bubble is still there. I have always tried not to think about it and dwell on it too long as it can get me really down. I've had various treatments for depression, and while these have helped in small, different ways, my feeling of disconnection from the world is as strong as its ever been.

I've read about SO many symptoms and feelings on here that are absolutely spot on as to how I feel, its incredible. For example, I look at things, but its like they're not real. Things that happened only minutes before seem like ages ago. And I feel like life has just all been a dream - really can't believe 30 years of it passed me (tho I think time flying is a universally felt emotion!)

This site is wonderfully helpful and reassuring and I'm only cross its taken me so long to find it! The chat room is brilliant too - I went on it for the first time last night, and straight away had really hopeful chats with 2 people with very similar experiences, thoughts and fears.

Thank you!

Julie x[/img]


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the web site Julie. I signed on a couple months ago and was also hugely relieved to find it. I think Iv steped forward since then. Hope to chat soon.

M


----------

